#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Have you ever visited to Maduru Oya National Park?

## Bhavya

Maduru Oya National Park is established under the Mahaweli development project and also acts as a catchment of the Maduru Oya Reservoir. Providing a sanctuary to wildlife, especially for elephants and protecting the immediate catchments of five reservoirs are the importance of this national park. It's a eye-catching view to see wild elephants and deers graze in serenity amid sunrise at Maduru Oya National Park.

*Guys, have you ever visited to Maduru Oya National Park? If yes,share your experience in the comments below!
*

----------

